# Mullet in the winter?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Before it got cold I was seeing a bunch of mullet off our dock on bayou grande. Now I hardly see any activity of any sort. Do the mullet go deeper in the winter? Move somewhere else? What kind of patterns do you see with them? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i know some of them move up into the rivers, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

That's right. Lots of them go up deep rivers. The outfall from the old Monsanto plant used to draw them because of the warm water entering the river. When it gets real cold you can go out in the bay and scoop them up.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. Sounds like I need to venture up the rivers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

The big mullet often called Row Mullet move out of the rivers this time of year. The silver mullet (a smaller mullet) move in to spawn after a couple of freezes. Most people prefer the taste of the silver mullet over the row mullet. Go buy a cheap bag of rabbit feed and throw out a couple of cups then wait about an hour. Throw a cast net and enjoy what you reap, I've caught over fifty silver mullet in one throw with a 8 foot net.


----------

